# اقطار مواسير التبريد



## اشرف تبريد (6 أبريل 2008)

اشرف تبريد
ارجو الافادة بالنسبه لاقطارمواسير
اجهزة التبريد


----------



## فلاح النجفي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

سارسل لك اقطار مواسير النبريد ان شاء الله


----------



## فني المستقبل (10 نوفمبر 2008)

أرجو منكم أن تنزلوه هناء للأستفاده 


يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## طلال شعبان (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مقاسات مواسير التبريد اذكر منها الاتى:-
1/4 . 1/2 .3/8 . 5/8 . 7/8


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو اخي الكريم ان تستفيد من الملف المرفق


----------



## خادم محمد (7 أبريل 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (7 أبريل 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كنت تقصد مواسير توصيل الوحدات الاسبليت فستجد مع كل جهاز تركبه كتيب تعليمات مسجل فيها جدول لمقاسات المواسير المناسبة لما تنتجه من وحدات 
و اتمني ان احد من الزملاء يجمع هذه التعليمات لكل شركة على حدة خاصة ان قطر الماسورة مرتبط بالمسافة التي ييسمح للفريون ان تصل اليه
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## ضاوي (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## المتكامل (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الملف


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الملف الجميل والمفيد


----------



## خادم محمد (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي همناك نوعين للبايبات 
hard coppr pipe , soft copper tube و أهم مصدر له شركة muler


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (18 أبريل 2010)

رائع يا أجدع ناس


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## aati badri (18 أبريل 2010)

تشكروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## تك تكنولوجي (26 مايو 2010)

*كنت ابحس عن اقطارمواسير
اجهزة التكييف باختلاف انواعها وقدراتها 
فهال اجد من يساعدني في ذلك 
ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## تك تكنولوجي (26 مايو 2010)

:73: :60: :77: :56: :73: 

_كنت ابحس عن رسومات للدوائر الكهربائيه الخاصه باجهزه الشباك من نوع شارب فهل ممكن ان اجدها لديكم __
ولكم جزيل الشكر _


----------



## allal1968 (30 مايو 2010)

هذا دليل شركة ماك كاي للتعمق في حساب المواسير يصلح للتبريد التجاري و الصناعي لمن لا يريد استعمال البرامج:
http://www.mcquaybiz.com/mcquaybiz/literature/lit_systems/AppGuide/AG_31-011_120407.pdf


----------



## اشرف تبريد (14 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خبرا


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (31 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Eng Gigi (31 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير :34:


----------



## nofal (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mogahid99 (16 مارس 2013)

لكم منا كل الود والتقدير 
لهذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mogahid99 (16 مارس 2013)

*انا ابحث عن موضوع يتعلق بي pipe sizing الخاصه بالتبريد
*​


----------



## سماح_محمد (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gobar (5 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## ضى الليل (26 يونيو 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## عمر الدالي (27 يونيو 2014)

م احمدالرافعي ابوعمر ............... كل عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام وانتم بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان


----------



## م محمدعمران (27 يونيو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (28 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا للجهد المبذول


----------



## AHMADBHIT (8 فبراير 2015)

كلام جميل 
مفيش جدول استاندر بمقاس المواسير ومقارنتة بالطن تبريد
هل في مشكلة لو ركبت موسير اكبر من الوحده نفسه ارجو الاجابة 
وكيفية استلام تاسيس الواسير هل يجب عمل ضغط للمواسير ولا مش لازم ارجو الاجابه


----------

